

Ask HN: 18 years-old, still in school. How do I part time freelance? - seeminglyme

Been programming purely for fun in my spare time for about 4 years. No real portfolio.<p>Is it at all possible for me to freelance on my weekends and some nights to earn money? Obviously not huge projects, just small websites people want designing.<p>If so, any tips on where to find clients looking for work like this? Freelance websites seem impossible. No idea where else to look.<p>I&#x27;m in the UK.
======
gamechangr
You should look into Odesk.

